# Dźwięk działa, ale dostęp ma tylko jeden program.

## pamil

Witam,

od jakiegoś czasu używam Gentoo i nadal spotykam się z następującym problemem: gdy słucham muzyki (Banshee, jeśli to ma znaczenie) a ktoś mi wyśle wiadomość na Skype, muzyka się przerywa, następuje dźwięk wiadomości, muzyka gra dalej. Jeszcze jeden przykład: gdy słuchając muzyki chcę odpalić filmik na youtube, nie uzyskuję żadnego dźwięku, chociaż gdy przystopuję muzykę i włączę jeszcze raz filmik, dźwięk działa (i vice versa). Ma ktoś pomysł, jak rozwiązać ten problem? Jest to bardzo denerwujące zachowanie.

----------

## Jacekalex

Łap sznurki - zwłaszcza ostatni:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

http://alsa.opensrc.org/Dmix

Dość podstawowy konfig (globalnie - /etc/asound.conf)

http://jacekalex.sh.dug.net.pl/asound-dmix.conf

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

 *pamil wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> od jakiegoś czasu używam Gentoo i nadal spotykam się z następującym problemem: gdy słucham muzyki (Banshee, jeśli to ma znaczenie) a ktoś mi wyśle wiadomość na Skype, muzyka się przerywa, następuje dźwięk wiadomości, muzyka gra dalej. Jeszcze jeden przykład: gdy słuchając muzyki chcę odpalić filmik na youtube, nie uzyskuję żadnego dźwięku, chociaż gdy przystopuję muzykę i włączę jeszcze raz filmik, dźwięk działa (i vice versa). Ma ktoś pomysł, jak rozwiązać ten problem? Jest to bardzo denerwujące zachowanie.

 

Zainstaluj media-plugins/alsa-plugins z flagą pulseaudio

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> ......
> 
> Zainstaluj media-plugins/alsa-plugins z flagą pulseaudio

 

A czy przypadkiem flaga pulseaudio nie ciągnie serwera Pulseaudio?

Bo Pulseaudio nie zawsze i nie u wszystkich działa jednakowo, jest też jednym z najbardziej spieprzonych programów, jakie widziałem.

Na miksowanie dźwięku dmix wystarczy w zupełności, i jest najbardziej niezawodny, co też ma swoje znaczenie.

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   ......
> 
> Zainstaluj media-plugins/alsa-plugins z flagą pulseaudio 
> 
> A czy przypadkiem flaga pulseaudio nie ciągnie serwera Pulseaudio?
> ...

 

Połowa programów sama z siebie ciągnie pulseaudio i na 80% kolega pewnie i tak już ma zainstalowane, ja osobiście złego słowa nie mogę na niego powiedzieć, u mnie i nie tylko działa wyśmienicie.

----------

